# King metals



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

If anyone is looking to build cemetary fence and needs finials, check out http://kingmetals.com
They are the cheapest I found, and it doesn't say but if you type in your order, it looks like they discount for over 100 pieces. The typical three prong spear is listed @ 29 cents each, but when I typed in 100, the price dropped to 22 cents!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice find, lots of good stuff, good prices too!
Thanks!


----------

